# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Adelfa en Villalba de los Barros

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer, en la visita que hicimos F.Lázar y yo al embalse de Villalba de los Barros, del que ya hemos subido nuestros reportajes, tomé unas instantáneas justo al lado del embalse de una enorme adelfa, y antes de subiros las fotos, podéis leer la letra de un fandango de Paco Toronjo que he recordado hace un rato:

"Tú eres la flor de la adelfa
que adorna todos los ríos
eres la mujer mas bella
que mis ojos han conocío
debajo de las estrellas.

Lloro porque eres bonita
y tienes finos colores,
bonita es la flor de la adelfa
ningún ganao la come
y si la come revienta". 

Y aquí están las fotos de la adelfa:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Terrines, además de la adelfa está, las eneas y las junqueras. 
Adelfas: Nerium oleander.
Eneas: Typha latifolia.
Junqueras: Juncus acutus.

Un cordial saludo.

----------

